# Smoke Smell In The Outback



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey All, 
does anybody have a quick and easy way to get campfire smoke smells out of the Outback. The last trip that we took involved visitors (campfire to close to the Outback) and kids(doors and windows open) and we now are the (not so) proud owners of a mesquite-smoked Outback. We have been airing it out for about 2 weeks, but not much change in the smell.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You may need to pull all of the linens and window treatments out for a washing. Do you have any carpet? If so maybe you could try a carpet cleaner on it. On the other hand, if you keep the door and windows closed, it will keep the mosquito's away in the summer


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you tried Febreeze? If the kids are anything like mine, I'm not sure how to get them to close the door after themselves. If you have any idea's on that or how to get them to turn off a light switch I'd love to hear them.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

For the short term, you might try an encapsulating aerosol such as Ozium. (works after the occasional cigar..







)
This should collect the smoke and reduce the smell until you can wash it out.








Also, old trick.... the open bax of baking soda.









Scott

p.s. I DO NOT smoke in the OB, But sometimes, when I'm alone, I light up in my 25 year old Mercedes diesel.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Fabreeze spray! Works great


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Fabreeze spray! Works great


X3!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Fabreeze spray! Works great


X4

You could also fry up some fish --- that will get rid of the smoke smell quite easily --


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To absorbs odors in my (tractor)trailer before picking up a new load, we would throw coffee on the floor and sweep it up before they loaded the trailer. It always amazed me it worked. Try some coffee on paper plates, ya never know.

John


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

why would you want it out?
i love the smell of a good fire inside the camper.
but it will go away after a few weeks.

campingnut18


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> To absorbs odors in my (tractor)trailer before picking up a new load, we would throw coffee on the floor and sweep it up before they loaded the trailer. It always amazed me it worked. Try some coffee on paper plates, ya never know.
> 
> John


They also do the coffee trick on airplanes when someone gets sick. It really covers up the smell.

You could also hang a couple of big Ham Hocks while the trailer is in storage and them you could have some mesquite smoked ham the next time you go camping!!!

Actually, go with the Fabreeze


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

[/quote]

You could also hang a couple of big Ham Hocks while the trailer is in storage and them you could have some mesquite smoked ham the next time you go camping!!!

[/quote]

I like this idea! And to carry it one step further, use the ham to make Ham & Beans on your next outing. Within a few hours, you should not be able to smell the smoke any longer.

At least, it "works" for me!

Mike


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> To absorbs odors in my (tractor)trailer before picking up a new load, we would throw coffee on the floor and sweep it up before they loaded the trailer. It always amazed me it worked. Try some coffee on paper plates, ya never know.
> 
> John


This is the first thing I thought of. We had a skunk spray outside our house once and because all the windows on the 2nd floor were open, the smell came inside.







We put fresh coffee grounds in bowls in almost every room, and within a few days the smell was completely gone.

Cheryl


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Barb,

Last time we went out camping, our TT got filled with campfire smoke too. The smell really makes me feel sick and queasy. I never had to actually spray anything inside, I just let it air out and it went away after a couple of days.

If you decide to try the coffee thing, let me know how it works...Just head over to your neighborhood Starbucks and ask them for a bag of grounds, they'll give you as much as you need...it's good for your garden soil too


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Get the Febreeze Fabric Freshener, and spray everything, like they suggested. Febreeze odor remover also works well. All the suggestions are good. I keep a HEPA air purifier in mine, ever since smoke got in the 27RSDS, when I was camping, last spring. YUCK!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess I'll have to add a bottle of Febreeze to the Spring restocking list.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi Barb,
> 
> Last time we went out camping, our TT got filled with campfire smoke too. The smell really makes me feel sick and queasy. I never had to actually spray anything inside, I just let it air out and it went away after a couple of days.
> 
> If you decide to try the coffee thing, let me know how it works...Just head over to your neighborhood Starbucks and ask them for a bag of grounds, they'll give you as much as you need...it's good for your garden soil too


Not grounds coffee, you need fresh from the can.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe a little Bar-B-Q sauce on the roof...


----------

